
Bug #1 in Ubuntu: “Microsoft has a majority market share” - Sadranyc
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
======
JCB_K
Kind of a running gag in the Ubuntu world. Funnily, Mark Shuttleworth himself
filed it in the first place, but still it's been declined for every single
version :)

